# FOUND: Micromeasurement Spoons - WITH LINK



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all.

I am looking for measuring spoons for measuring micro amounts of dry powders (ferts.).

I am specifically looking for a measurement set that includes:

1/8 tsp
1/16 tsp
1/32 tsp
1/64 tsp

I will be using these measurement to dry dose my fertilizers when they arrive.

Does anyone know where i can buy a set? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Stuart I use the pinch, dash, smidgen set of mesuring spoons they mean
Tad: 1/4 tsp.
Dash: 1/8 tsp.
Pinch:1/16 tsp.
Smidgen: 1/32 tsp.
I only have the 3 though and got mine at Canadian Tire


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I ordered my set off eBay for less than $10, i think it wuz like $7


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine was $7 at Canadian Tire (stainless steel)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine are from Canadian Tire too and I think they are very good quality for the money.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> hey Stuart I use the pinch, dash, smidgen set of mesuring spoons they mean
> Tad: 1/4 tsp.
> Dash: 1/8 tsp.
> Pinch:1/16 tsp.
> ...


Thank You, OCD, I think I'll invest in some measuring spoons though Canadian Tire !



eternity302 said:


> I ordered my set off eBay for less than $10, i think it wuz like $7


I'm an "instant gratification" type of guy, looks like a visit to Crappy Tire for me.... LOL



jkcichlid said:


> Mine was $7 at Canadian Tire (stainless steel)


Canadian Tire, here I come.



InfraredDream said:


> Mine are from Canadian Tire too and I think they are very good quality for the money.


OK, really, I'm going to Canadian Tire, honest......

Thank You for all the input !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, CT should pay us some %


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to Canadian Tire and they *DEFINITELY DO NOT CARRY* these measuring spoons in increments less than 1/4 tsp anymore (I even had the guy check their system wide computer)  !

*BUT*...... I did find a company in the US that ships to Canada and has the spoons measured out to 1/64 tsp  (a drop - yes that is the proper chef's term). They are called mini measuring spoons and are available through Prepared Pantry. I ordered 2 sets for myself and they should be here in a week or so  !

Happy Measuring to all those looking for a precision set for dosing fertz in a small fishtank  !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for that Stuart. I also went to CT but didn't find anything!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Good to know that.
And happy measuring


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Hey Stuart,

How much was shipping? I couldn't find that anywhere on their site.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Hey Stuart,
> 
> How much was shipping? I couldn't find that anywhere on their site.


Why isn't anyone trying eBay?
I picked mine up for $7 including shipping right to my door steps! And they're exactly the same ones you have! Just curious~


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Why isn't anyone trying eBay?
> I picked mine up for $7 including shipping right to my door steps! And they're exactly the same ones you have! Just curious~


Shipping was $9.54. (Total was $20.52 for 2 sets).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Why isn't anyone trying eBay?
> I picked mine up for $7 including shipping right to my door steps! And they're exactly the same ones you have! Just curious~


A link would have helped as measuring spoons brings up a lot of hits on eBay  !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just typed in measuring spoons in ebay, right away this pops up!
MINI MEASURING SPOONS TAD DASH PINCH SMIDGEN DROP NEW on eBay.ca (item 320546548215 end time 09-Aug-10 17:04:23 EDT)
$5.13 Spoons
$2.58 Shipping
I dunno why we're making this sound so hard 
But good luck to all~


----------

